# National Insurance Number having Spouse Visa. Is it possible to get?



## Angelbub (May 3, 2013)

Hello,

I have been in the UK for a year already. My spouse visa was issued for the first time in Dec 2013 to enter the UK.) I was not planning to work but after a year I am getting a bit bored of just being a housewife, i have no kids, so i am lonely at home during the weekdays.

I'd like to get some advice as to where to start...i belive i need to have a National Insurance Number for me to be able to work??

Also, someone told me that i must have the right to work or study in the UK to get a National Insurance number. Does my visa allow me to work? . If so.... what do i have to do to get this NIN?

I'd really appreciate your help and time.:fingerscrossed:

Thank you in advance.

Regards,


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Angelbub said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been in the UK for a year already. My spouse visa was issued for the first time in Dec 2013 to enter the UK.) I was not planning to work but after a year I am getting a bit bored of just being a housewife, i have no kids, so i am lonely at home during the weekdays.
> 
> ...


Yes, you have the right to work on a spouse visa. See this link for instructions on applying for the NI number: https://www.gov.uk/apply-national-insurance-number

It didn't take me very long to get mine. I thought I would have to appear in person after mailing in my application, but I actually received the letter with the number in the mail. They send you a form for you to complete and mail back. It's very simple.


----------



## YDG1971 (Apr 20, 2015)

I was able to get one and was eligible to work with my spouse visa. I think you do it through the gov. uk website.

Good luck!


----------



## My Name Is Ian (Mar 3, 2015)

Weird. My wife called the number on that website and was told that she had to attend an interview at the Job Centre (and not even the nearest one to where we live) on Thursday morning. I feel a little guilty over being at work that day while she has to endure dealing with them on any level on her own.


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

I also had to attend an appointment at the job centre. It was easy, they fill out the same form as you would mail in. Have her bring her passport, etc when you go. Also, ask for a temporary NI number so she can start the job search straight away. For whatever reason, they don't treat NI number applicants like they treat job seekers. They were very nice when I went and it was quick. I have heard that they can be not very polite, but that wasn't my experience.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

My Name Is Ian said:


> Weird. My wife called the number on that website and was told that she had to attend an interview at the Job Centre (and not even the nearest one to where we live) on Thursday morning. I feel a little guilty over being at work that day while she has to endure dealing with them on any level on her own.


I thought it strange too, but wonder if it had anything to do with my nationality or age? When I received the letter, I assumed it was the appointment notification and was extremely surprised (and relieved!) to find it was my number. 

Where is your wife from?


----------



## ca4uk (Dec 10, 2014)

I had to attend an appointment as well.
I ended up phoning twice because the first time I called I was offered a non-local appointment for about an hour later. And told my other option were to phone back the next day (told it was best to phone at 8 am or close to)

Phoned at 8 am on a Friday morning hoping that would mean I would get an appointment that day since my wife doesn't work Fridays and could drive me then. Was offered a Tuesday appointment (local at least) I asked if there were any possibility of getting an appointment the following Friday and indeed was able to. Glad the second person I talked to was so much more helpful.

Appointment took maybe half an hour but wasn't really much to it.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

A national insurance number allows your pay to be accurately taxed. Obviously, you need one so that you are not over or under paying tax. However, you can look for a job and take a job without having a national insurance number. It is not proof that you are eligible to work. Your visa is proof that you can work.


----------



## Angelbub (May 3, 2013)

Hello,

Thank you all for your replies, they are very helpful and encouraging!
I will start the application asap. Thank your for providing the links to the website as well as for giving me the different situations you had to go through in order to apply 

I greately appreciate your help.
Have a good day 

Have a great


----------



## My Name Is Ian (Mar 3, 2015)

Water Dragon, my wife is American, and she's 32. She's also pregnant, and yesterday the midwife called to make an appointment for a home visit for exactly the same time as this other interview. Fortunately, it only took one quick call to put the NI interview back to the fifth of May.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

My Name Is Ian said:


> Water Dragon, my wife is American, and she's 32. She's also pregnant, and yesterday the midwife called to make an appointment for a home visit for exactly the same time as this other interview. Fortunately, it only took one quick call to put the NI interview back to the fifth of May.


I'm American too, but 28 years older!  I have no idea why my application was handled like that, but I'm not going to argue with them. It was nice to have one small part of the puzzle go through so easily.

Congratulations on the new family member. I hope everything goes well.


----------

